# NYC pigeon can't walk/stand. Needs babysitter.



## dakshang (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi. I found a pigeon lying face-down in the dirt on the side of the road -- apparently from starvation and exhaustion in the summer heat. When I picked it up, I noticed its legs were limp. I have had it for a week, feeding it and giving it physical therapy and Nekton MSA on a daily basis. He is energetic and happy, but sadly can only move around by pulling himself along with his beak and wings on the floor (and beating the crap out of his breast-bone).

Now it can actually bear its body weight on its legs, but only when I prop it up; it still seems to have no sense of balance. 

In any case, I am in the NYC area (queens) and need to leave for about 10 days. I was wondering if there were a good-hearted person out there that can care for this bird while I am gone? I will pay for it -- say maybe 20 bucks a day..?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

http://nycprc.org

*Call* the hotline (follow it up w/e-mail, too, but you gotta make the phone call).

Check back and let us know what's goin' on. Sounds like you have done a phenomenal job so far and it is good news that the legs have shown some improvement. Can you pal GRIP with one or both of the feet ?
And are the legs warm to the touch ?

Thanks for saving the Pigeon !!!!


----------



## dakshang (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for responding Jaye! I will call the hotline, thank you. Yeah, when I first picked it up his feet were actually cold. But over the last week they have gained color and when I stand him upright, the feet get nice and warm and deep red. I think he has had a mineral/nutritional deficiency of some kind which made him lose the use of his legs. After a few days of massaging and washing his feet and legs, he has been increasingly able to grip my finger with his feet -- although it is like an afterthought, kind of like he still can't quite figure out how to use them yet... His legs are not oddly shaped or misaligned, so I have ruled out splay-leg, and also, although quite small and I would say young, he is fully feathered (no signs of yellow baby feathers), so he must have been able to walk at some point. Either that, or just stayed at home until his parents kicked him out....I will write back a little later...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting...have never heard of such symptoms. Nice job on the physical therapy, I am sure it helped some....


----------



## dakshang (Jun 20, 2009)

yep...he is also getting increasingly nuts to be trapped in a house, and unable to stand. I am now getting about 20 minutes of sleep per night LOL. I try to give it as much exercise as possible by making it stand in my hand while I meditate, etc.... I also try and give it "flying lessons" by saying "one...two...three....go!" and gently lifting him over my head and letting go of him...he flies down to the ground, where I catch him over and over again (he can't land on his feet). So friday I am bringing him to animal medical center in manhattan for a full medical checkup on this guy. I have to know what is ailing him. Maybe it is a bacterial infection....yesterday I noticed a pockmark that appared on his "index" talon knuckle, and which is filled with black stuff. At first I thought it was just poo that got stuck in a crease in his skin, but i touched it and he flinched in pain. it is obviously some sort of infection.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You are doing a great job. Good that you have a vet appt. You are correct, it does sound like something is going on with the legs as far as an infection or something.

Atrophied muscle does have the ability to be brought back to a degree, particularly if you have been doing teh massage stuff you described earlier.

Also, if you do get a meds regiment for him...see if you can also get some Medacam (unless the doc really advises against it). It's a very strong painkiller/anti-inflammatory and can oftentimes bring a lotta relief.

Keep it up.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaye said:


> Interesting...*have never heard of such symptoms. * Nice job on the physical therapy, I am sure it helped some....



Sounds like the symptoms of, Clostridium. I see it here a lot and I'm sure you will as well.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi Dakshang, I notice that you posted another thread on July 13th about a baby you found, flying away and hanging out with the local feral flock. Is that the same bird? I would love to hear an update about the vet visit, the black stuff in the feet, and whether he regained his ability to walk... and how your little runaway is doing!


----------

